# Forenbersicht > Verletzungen & Health (NEU) >  >  Fitness-Studio?

## Surfheini83

Moin Leute,

der Winter ist da, die Temperaturen zu kalt zum windsurfen. Was also tun?
Na klar, die entscheidenen Muskeln fr die kommenden Surfsaison auf den Ernstfall vorbereiten!  :Happy: 

Welche Muskeln sollte man auf keinen Fall untrainiert lassen? Verletzungsprophylaxe?
Gibt es eine Lieblingsbung, die Ihr empfehlen knnt? Im Internet findet man leider nicht so viele Tipps dazu.

Ich konzentriere mich zur Zeit auf:
1) unterer und oberer Rcken inkl. Bizeps (Klimmzge, Ruderzugmaschine) + Bauch (Sit-Up-Gert, Ab-Coaster)
2) Unterarm (Greifen, d.h. Hnde ffnen und schlieen)
3) Stabi-bungen zwischendurch

Bin gespannt auf Eure Antworten!

Beste Gre

Surfheini

----------


## wellenkasper

Ich denke viele Surfer haben ber das Winterhalbjahr das Problem die entscheidenden Muskeln zu erhalten.
Frher habe ich es immer mit Liegesttz, Kurzhantel und Klimmmzgen ganz gut geschafft.
Seit ein paar Monaten habe ich das Buch Fit ohne Gerte von Mark Lauren, hier gibt es auch wieder hnliche bungen fr zuhause ohne ins Studio zu gehen.
Der groe Unterschied ist meiner Meinung nach der sehr gute durchdachte Trainingsplan fr verschieden trainierte Personen.
Als ich das Buch angefangen habe zu lesen, dacht ich schon das wird nichts, weil es um militrische Fitness-Ausbildung geht, der Typ ist halt beim Militr.
Aber im Grunde sind die bungen alle gut nachzumachen und wie gesagt der Trainingsplan macht den Unterschied, das Buch ist meine unbedingte Empfehlung.

Holger

----------


## leon98

geht doch in die Kletterhalle........arme und rcken werden super trainiert.Auerdem macht es auch wesentlich mehr Spass als  irgendwo in der mukkibude zu schuften.
LG leon

----------


## tobsen

> ....habe ich das Buch Fit ohne Gerte von Mark Lauren, hier gibt es auch wieder hnliche bungen fr zuhause ohne ins Studio zu gehen...
> 
> Holger



....bruchte nach nem Bandscheibenvorfall gute Rckenbungen + Bauchmuskeln, sind in dem Buch denn schne bungen drin bzw. wie sehen die aus...  :Smile: 

LG Tob

----------


## wellenkasper

Es sind da kaum bungen drin welche man nicht schon kennt.
Und nach einem Bandscheibenvorfall wrde ich mich an meine Psyotherpeuthen wenden.
Jedoch auch das Buch kann gut dafr genutzt werden, da es den gesamten Krper fordert.
Die bungen selbst sind meist komplexere Bewegungen, kein stupides Pumpen.
Google mal Burpees oder Sturzflug.
Holger

----------


## tobsen

Hallo Holger,

Physio, Reha etc. habe ich schon durch.... Bin halt immer auf der Suche nach bungen zur Prophylaxe  :Smile: ... Werd mal googlen... Dank Dir.
Aber erst mal Katerfrhstck.... 
Allen ein schnes Neues Jahr
LG T.

----------


## leoo

Hallo,
wollte auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.....wirklich zu empfehlen ist der Milan-Zirkel. Das sind Gerte fr die Reha die es auch in einigen Fitnessstudios gibt. Kombi aus Muskeltraining und Ausdauer,bei regelmiger Nutzung ist man dann im Frhjahr Top-Fit und die Knochen sind noch heile ;-).
Gru

----------


## toli269

Hallo 

jenachdem wo Du herkommst kann ich Dir einen Freund von mir in Trier empfehlen. Der macht auch spezielle Trainings fr Surfer. 
http://www.gunnar-schaefer.de/

Viele Gre
Thomas

----------


## freebird

Hallo Leute,
es ist zwar kein Winter mehr, aber ich gebe trotzdem noch meinen Senf dazu.  :Wink:  Ich verbringe die Wintermonate gern mit Klettern. Das kann man ja in den kalten Monaten sehr gut drinnen machen und in den warmen Monaten auch drauen. Das macht Spa und trainiert verschiedene Krperpartien. Und Kletterhallen gibt es ja auch mittlerweile berall. 

Allerdings hatte ich anfangs arge Probleme mit meinem rechten Handgelenk. Aber mit der Bandage  frs Handgelenk, die ich auf Medipolis.de erstanden habe, gings dann problemlos. Und seitdem macht es immer mehr Spa! 

 :Smile:

----------

